# pics of my NX



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

Heres my NX2000, which i paid 1000 bux for it and only has 86,000 original miles.I it painted 350Z gold and it has a Erebuni kit, yea i know not many people like it but i didnt want to wait and get one from Europe.









Heres a shot from the back, notice my brothers Crx.









Panasport 15x7, they came with the car when i purchased it. I want to change them for rotas or something.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving to Member Rides.

I'm not feeling the kit or the paint. You got it for a nice deal though.


----------



## projects13coupe (Mar 2, 2004)

its funny your like the only person that hating the color, yea most people dont like the kit, but fuck it, i got it for cheap.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Everyone has different tastes I guess.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....that color, actually makes the NX look.....dare i say it? bigger... 

I like the rear bumper, but the front does look abit off, but ey, if you like it, and like you said, you got a wicked deal on it, its cool.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

for $1000 thats a good deal. how is the interior?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet front bumper


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

love the paint, i guess the deal for the f. bumper was ok


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

projects13coupe said:


> Heres my NX2000, which i paid 1000 bux for it and only has 86,000 original miles.I it painted 350Z gold and it has a Erebuni kit, yea i know not many people like it but i didnt want to wait and get one from Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see side pics with the Panasport rims? I am considering getting some if I find some cheap.


----------

